# Kaufberatung Notebook für  ca.650€



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

*Kaufberatung Notebook für  ca.650€*

Hallo Community!
Ich wende mich an euch mit einer wohl ungewöhnlichen Anfrage
Meine Freundin ist seit einer "Testphase" bei o.g. Spiel sehr auf dem Trip sich einen PC zuzulegen.Da Sie eh einen Kauf überlegt hatte(allerdings nicht unbedingt um damit HighEnd Spiele zu spielen),wollte ich euch hier mal fragen ob das realisierbar ist mit einem Budget von ca. 500€ ohne Monitor.
Ich kenne mich bei den Komponenten im unteren Preissegment und aktuell leider nicht mehr so aus,ich stelle mir neue Rechner immer mit einem höheren Budget zusammen.
Leider kommt da noch Windows 7 mit drauf,aber wenn Ihr mit 500€ für die Hardware ohne Monitor auskommt,ist das das kleinste Problem!

Hier mal Die empfohlenen Voraussetzungen für das Spiel.Ich liste die mal,weil ich davon ausgehe,wenn die erfüllt sind,ist der PC für alle anderen Standardarbeiten auch geeignet:
Grafikkarte: ATI/AMD 4850 oder besser / Nvidia Gforce GTX 260 oder besser
Empfohlener Prozessor:AMD Phenom2 64 x4 QuadCore Core 2,5 GHz oder besser / Intell Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz oder besser
4GB Ram oder besser
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Das lässt sich schon machen. Allerdings würdest du mit einem Budget von 500-600 Euro ohne Win7 schon deutlich mehr Leistung bekommen. 
Das würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:
(Die Grafikkarte wäre hier jetzt der größte Schwachpunkt, deswegen wäre es sinnvoll, diese vllt. in 1-2 Jahren nochmal aufzurüsten.)

=> 513 Euro


----------



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

Super,vielen Dank schon mal!
Ich habe mir selbst mal was zusammengestellt,sicher nicht das Optimum,allerdings preislich ganz gut
Das hätte ich jetzt so zusammengestellt,wenn nicht irgendwer aufschreit!


AMD Phenom II X4 945 4x 3.00GHz So.AM3 BOX

Gigabyte GA-M68MT-D3P NVIDIA nForce 630a So.AM3 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 

2048MB Club 3D Radeon HD 6570 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail)

500GB Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

430W Sinan Power VP-430

Zignum H62 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Samsung DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM SATA schwarz bulk 

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM

440€ bisher bei einem Onlinehändler ohne Montage allerdings


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Gibt es denn einen alten PC, aus dem man eventuell was übernehmen kann? Das spielt bei 500€ natürlich eine große Rolle, denn 50€ Ersparnis ist da ja schon viel. zB Festplatten sind aktuell recht teuer, da spart man locker 60-80€, wenn man eine ausreichend große PLatte übernehmen kann.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir diesen Artikel ans Herz legen: Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro wenn Du da einen der beiden 500€-PCs nimmst, reicht das auch für brandneue Spiele auf hohen Details. Wenn Du da eine AMD 6770 statt der 6870 einbaust, sparst Du etwa 60-70€, und auch eine 6770 ist schon merkbar besser als eine GTX 260 oder AMD 4850. Dann würde man auch mit win7 nur leicht über die 500€-Grenze kommen. Die 6870 wäre allerdings schon deutlich besser, d.h. wenn möglich, würd ich es doch bei der Zusammenstellung belassen. Alternativ geht auch eine AMD 6850, sofern es auf 20-30€ mehr oder weniger ankommt. Denn die ist nicht viel schwächer als eine 6870, und man würde eben ca 20-30€ sparen.


*edit* bei Deiner eigenen Zusammenstellung wäre die Graka ein deutlicher Schwachpunkt... ist ja auch klar, der PC kostet - wenn man windows rausrechnet - locker seine 20-25% weniger, und gespart wird da vor allem bei der GRaka... die 6870 zB ist schon ca 40-50% schneller als die 6770, und die 6770 ist schon deutlich stärker als die 6570.

ps: um welches Spiel geht es denn, oder darf man das nicht verraten? ^^ oder heißt das Spiel "ungewöhnliches Spiel" ? 


*edit* *es ist noch schlimmer bezüglich der 6570*: die ist schwächer als eine 4850, und eine AMD 6770 ist ca 80% sträker, eine AMD 6870 wäre fast 3 mal so stark! Also auf keinen Fall diese Zusammenstellung nehmen!


----------



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

Es handelt sich um Star Wars the Old Republic!


----------



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

Jetzt hab ich grad die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten,dass Madame doch lieber einen Notebook möchte!Also da versteh einer die Frauen,lach
Könnte mir da noch jemand Tipps geben?Kann man sich die Teile bei einem Anbieter auch irgendwie selbst konfigurieren,oder ist da der Griff zu nem GamerNotebook als fertiges Paket sinnvoll.Bei Desktop PC´s ist das ja bei Selbstkonfiguration immer deutlich sinnvoller und billiger!


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Deine Konfiguration ist leider totaler Müll, wenn ich das jetzt so sagen darf. 

Der Prozessor ist okay, aber 4GB reichen erst mal aus (mehr ggf. später aufrüsten), die Grafikkarte ist nicht für Spiele geeignet (viel Speicher heißt nicht gleich hohe Leistung) und dein Netzteil ist ein Noname...

Ich würde es lieber bei meiner Konfiguration belassen, davon hat deine Freundin viel mehr.


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

tobegerm schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich grad die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten,dass Madame doch lieber einen Notebook möchte!Also da versteh einer die Frauen,lach
> Könnte mir da noch jemand Tipps geben?Kann man sich die Teile bei einem Anbieter auch irgendwie selbst konfigurieren,oder ist da der Griff zu nem GamerNotebook als fertiges Paket sinnvoll.Bei Desktop PC´s ist das ja bei Selbstkonfiguration immer deutlich sinnvoller und billiger!


 
Mit einem Notebook für 500 Euro kannst du mit aktuellen Spielen leider wenig anfangen, ist dir das klar?


----------



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

Ja,das das mit dem Notebook habe ich so schon vermutet oder gewusst.Aber sie ist bei nem Notebook bereit bis zu 650€ zu zahlen,wenn das hilft.Allerdings hätte ich jetzt bei dem o.g. Game nicht gedacht,dass da nen Notebook der heutigen Generation total überfordert mit ist,wenn man nicht 1000€ ausgibt?!


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Überfordert nicht, aber mit einem Notebook für 650 Euro kann sie SWTOR halt "nur" auf mittleren Details spielen...

Momentan ist es halt immernoch so, dass ein Notebook für 1000 Euro max. so viel leistet wie ein PC für 500-600 Euro. Deswegen wäre halt ein PC, von der Mobilität mal abgesehen, immernoch besser zum Zocken.


----------



## tobegerm (12. April 2012)

Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen Recht,Zocker,keine Ahnung,warum jetzt nen PC nicht mehr angesagt ist.Sie meinte,es gebe Seiten,da würde man sehen können,ob das Spiel auf Notebook XY läuft. Und anscheinend tut es das auf einigen um die 600€.Ob da so der Spielspass aufkommt wage ich aber zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Spontan habe ich jetzt mal den Laptop hier gefunden:
Packard Bell EasyNote TK85-JO-095GE (LX.BRB02.007) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier kann man nochmal gut sehen, welche Spiele mit dem Grafikchip laufen und welche nicht:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ (runterscrollen)


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

tobegerm schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen Recht,Zocker,keine Ahnung,warum jetzt nen PC nicht mehr angesagt ist.Sie meinte,es gebe Seiten,da würde man sehen können,ob das Spiel auf Notebook XY läuft. Und anscheinend tut es das auf einigen um die 600€.Ob da so der Spielspass aufkommt wage ich aber zu bezweifeln...


 
also, nur mal nebenbei: ein Notebook für 1000€ ist immer noch schlechter als der 500€ aus dem von mir verlinkten Artikel mit einer AMD 6870, und mit Gück wäre so ein Notebook dann in etwa so "gut" wie ein PC mit einer AMD 6770... 

mit einer Nvidia 540m KÖNNTE es mit niedrigen Details ganz gut laufen, denn der "Nachfolger", die 640m, schafft es auf über 50FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ bei mittel wird es aber wohl schon nichts... da schafft die 640m knapp über 30FPS. Ach ja: das mit mit nem Quadcore, so ein Quad ist bei Notebooks grad in der Preisklasse natürlich deutlich teurer bzw. bei den Modellen mit nem Quad ist oft nicht mal eine 540m drin. 

Hier zB der billigste mit nem Quad und einer 540m (17 Zoll): Acer Aspire 5755G-2674G50Mnks schwarz (LX.RQ002.087) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder zB das hier Lenovo IdeaPad Z575, AMD A8-3500M 1.50GHz, 8192MB, 750GB (M75D5GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland die Graka reicht für niedrige Details für grad mal 35 FPS... 

Das hier wiederum ASUS X73TK-TY027V (90NBUI318N1234VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reicht für um die 50FPS auf niedrig, auf mittel um die 35-40. 



Man muss aber bedenken, dass es halt je nach Spielsituation passieren kann, dass die Leistung komplett in den Keller geht - wenn es im Schnitt 50FPS sind, kann es zB bei einem Kampf, bei dem mehrere Spieler dann mitmachen inkl. Zauber/Macht-Effekten usw., auf 20 FPS runterfallen...


----------



## Montamer (12. April 2012)

Hallo an alle und erstmal vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Ich bin das "Problemkind": 
Habe mir zwei Laptops angeschaut, zwar nicht auf Geizhals.at, aber sie würden in mein Budget passen und wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, müsste es auch laufen.
Es reicht mir völlig, wenn das Game flüssig läuft. Muss nicht überall auf High eingestellt sein. So mittlere Werte reichen mir.

Wäre total lieb, wenn ihr euch die mal anschauen könntet und mir ein feedback geben könntet, ob es mit denen läuft, oder nicht.
Danke noch mal! 

ASUS Asus X53SK-SX067V i5-2450/4GB/320GB/HD7610 braun Notebooks 14"-16,7" kaufen bei Saturn

ACER Aspire 5750G i5-2430M/4GB/320GB Notebooks 14"-16,7" kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Die Acer ist ungeeignet. Das eine hat eine Nvidia 520m, und wir haben ja schon gesagt, dass selbst eine 540m schon grenzwertig ist. Eine 520m ist aber nochmal deutlich schwächer. Die 540m ist 50-100% schneller, nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt, und wie gesagt ebenfalls schon knapp.... 

Das Asus würde vielleicht reichen, hier mal schauen AMD Radeon HD 7610M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ etwas runterscrollen, das zweite Spiel: da geht SWOTOR mit ca 50 FPS. Da ist halt die Frgae, wie groß eventuelle Einbrüche bei den FPS (Bildern Pro Sekunde) es gibt. Ab 30 FPS nimmt man ein Spiel ruckelfrei wahr, wobei es halt so ist: 30FPS Schnitt sind ruckelfrei, aber wenn es mal 40 sind, mal 20, dann ruckelt es halt zu den Momenten, wo es nur 20FPS sind. Und bei getesteten 50FPS kann es halt auch ab und an unter 30 gehen, vor allem bei Kämpfen mit vielen Personen auf dem Bildschirm. Ach ja: getestet wurde 1024x768 als Auflösung, der Asus hat aber eine höhere Auflösung, d.h. sa musst Du sicher nochmal was abziehen bei der Leistung, denn höhere Auflösung = mehr Pixel, und das bedeutet natürlich, dass die Grafikkarte weniger FPS schafft als bei weniger Pixeln. 

Von den beiden also WENN dann das Asus nehmen. Du würdest für den Preis aber nen PC bekommen, der sicher doppelt so stark für Spiele ist, eben u.a. der eine von den aus dem Artikel für 500€ mit einer AMD 6870, mit Windows dazu macht es dann ca 580€.


----------



## Montamer (12. April 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Ich hab schon länger drüber nachgedacht, mir einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen, hab es aber immer wieder nach hinten gestellt, weil der Alte immer noch läuft. Allerdings ist er langsam, bei online spielen muckt er rum (wenn ich sie denn überhaupt spielen kann) und ansonsten ist es auch nur ein Einsteigerlaptop, also nicht wirklich "gut", wenn man das so sagen kann und natürlich auch ein "Wenig" veraltert.

Hatte dann wieder rum wegen einem PC überlegt, deswegen auch der Eintrag hier von meinem Freund. Nur bin ich schließlich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das es mir doch wichtig ist weiterhin mobil mit dem "Ding" zu sein. Ich habe zwar große Taschen, aber da passt nicht wirklich ein PC rein. 
Bei meinem jetzigen Laptop ist der Akku im Eimer. Bei einem neuen hätte ich allerdings wieder die Bewegungsfreiheit, die ich am Anfang so geschätzt habe.

Ich denke, ich werde mich für das ASUS entscheiden. Vielen, lieben Dank für deine Hilfe! 

P.S. Kann man die Auflösung "runter drehen"? Ich bin ein absoluter Laptop Legastheniker.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Man kann auch absichtlich eine niedrigere Auflösung nehmen. Dann kann das Bild aber "matschiger" aussehen.


*edit* schau mal hier: http://geizhals.at/de/737474 das ist für DEN Preis ein super Angebot - die Karte ist deutlich besser als beim Asus. Die ist vergleichbar oder sogar besser als diese hier http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6770M.43830.0.html und die wiederum schafft SWotOR sogar auf hohen Details über 30FPS - zwar mit nem Quadcore, aber ich bin sicher, dass das Acer mit der 6850 trotz "nur" Dualcore da auch gut mithält und besser ist als das Asus.

Ach ja: 17 Zoll ist es groß - wäre das schon zu groß ?


----------



## Montamer (12. April 2012)

Da stehen bei der Grafikkarte von dem acer aber gar keine Werte drin. Ist das ein schlechtes Zeichen?
Ansonsten find ich den sogar noch besser als den Asus. Habe jetzt auch n Acer und würde der Marke gerne treu bleiben. 

P.S. 17 Zoll ist super 
P.P.S. Sehe gerad, da ist Linux drauf, würde mich mit windows also knapp 90 € mehr kosten


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Sry, das mit Linux hab ich übersehen - hast Du denn vom alten Notebook noch eine Lizenz, oder ist das ein zu altes Windows?


Ich hab das bzw. sehr ähnliche Modelle aber auch für maximal 650€ inkl. Windows gefunden:

Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, USB 3.0, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.049) | Geizhals.at Deutschland etwas bessere CPU 
Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, USB 2.0, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.RK002.047) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wie das vorige, aber ohne USB3.0


----------



## Montamer (12. April 2012)

ich hab xp drauf und keine cd dazu. Lizenz glaub ich auch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung. 

Wäre es sehr leitungsfördernd gleich 8GB, als 4GB RAM zunehmen oder fällt das nicht ins Gewicht?


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. April 2012)

Nein, bei allen aktuellen Spielen kommst du (noch) gut mit 4GB aus. Zwischen 4 und 8GB "merkst" du wirklich nur minimale Unterschiede. Und für deinen Gebrach reicht der SPeicher sowieso locker aus.

EDIT: Ich habe mal den Threadtitel dem jetzigen Thema angepasst.


----------



## Montamer (13. April 2012)

Zum Abschluss wollte ich noch mal eben kurz berichten, wie das Ganze nun ausgegangen ist.  
Habe mich letzendlich doch für ein anderes Modell entschieden:

PACKARD BELL EASYNOTE TS11HR-138GE Notebooks kaufen bei Saturn

Tolles Teil. Alle Spiele laufen total flüssig und schnell. Unglaublich wie sche*** mein alter Laptop doch war. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe hier!


----------

